
Impacts of minimum wages: review of the international evidence - andrewla
https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/impacts-of-minimum-wages-review-of-the-international-evidence
======
andrewla
The author of the study, Arindrajit Dube, also posted a thread [1] to Twitter
on his main takeaways.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/arindube/status/1191319006088769536](https://twitter.com/arindube/status/1191319006088769536)

------
adelHBN
The term "living wage" better reflects the necessity of a floor for wages,
despicable examples of predatory low wages can be found in Bangladesh and
India. Many conservatives bristle at the term minimum wage. They make it sound
like it's arbitrarily imposed by government bureaucrats to garner votes. But a
living wage is hard to argue with.

Separately, once a living wage has been instituted and made into law, then
standards of living go up, as they have in China, which for the past decade
has ceded its coveted position as the factory of the world (at least in some
sectors) to Vietnam, which has much lower wages. This brings me to my last
point: sometimes minimum wage can scare off business. So whatever ends up
happening, it needs to be a balancing act. I am no expert, but econ books are
filled with chapters about this.

Edited my comment to fix a minor typo.

